# هدية لقسم الهندسة المياكانيكية((فيديو))



## Bioengineer (13 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

يوجد لدي 8 ملفات فيديو تشرح عن:

الهندسة الميكانيكية 
وعن أنضمة الهيدروليك والنيوماتك 

وسأقوم برفعها جميعا انشاء الله على موقع rapidshare

قمت برفع ملف واحد لانها تأخذ وقت

وهذا هو الرابط:32 ميجا
http://rapidshare.de/files/32957747/AVSEQ01.rar

وسأقوم باضافة الباقي لاحقا..

وتقبلو تحياتي.​


----------



## ُEng.MOM (13 سبتمبر 2006)

لا استطيع التحميل ارجو المساعدة


----------



## Bioengineer (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*فيديو رقم ((2))*

هذا رابط الفيديو رقم ((2))

http://rapidshare.de/files/32967432/AVSEQ02.rar

20 ميجا


----------



## Bioengineer (13 سبتمبر 2006)

ُEng.MOM قال:


> لا استطيع التحميل ارجو المساعدة



اضغط على free الموجودة في أسفل الصفحة للموقع


----------



## العرندس (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحية طيبة لك أخي عادل صلاح 

جزاك الله خيرا على جهودك .. 

أخي عادل 

إن كنت تستطيع رفع الملفات التي لديك 

على مواقع رفع غير رابيدشير .. فأود أن تفعل ذلك 

لأن رابيد شير متعب للكثير ... وخاصية الانتظار مملة !!

لك كل الشكر والتقدير 

ونحن بإنتظار باقي الملفات !!

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## Bioengineer (14 سبتمبر 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياك الله 

أعطني الموقع الذي تريد أن أرفع الروابط عليه وأنا مستعد..

وأنا لن أرفع الملفات الأخرى حتى تأتيني بالموقع.

ولكم مني خالص التحية,,,


----------



## mechanical9 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو رفع الروابط لحين اجاد موقع اخر


----------



## العرندس (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ الكريم .. عادل صلاح 

كل الشكر والتقدير لك على جهودك

بالنسبة لي لا توجد المشاكل كما ذكرت .. ولكن للأخوة

أخي الفاضل .. ماهي صيغة ملف الفيديو ( حيث أنني قمت بتحميل الملف ولم يعمل !! )

لأن الصيغة غير معرفة !!

هذا موقع للرفع .. وليس به مشاكل مثل الرابيدشير

موقع sendspace 

ونحن بإنتظارك .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## Bioengineer (16 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل العرندس

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.

صيغتها DAT

يمكنك تغيير اسم الامتداد الى mpg وسوف تحل المشكلة ببساطة.

مالم فانه ليس لديك ال codec هناك العديد من هذه البرامج لدعم ملفات الفيديو.

جاري الرفع على الموقع الذي اعطيتني. سلمت ولا عدمناك.

تحياتي,,


----------



## eng_amr (17 سبتمبر 2006)

good subject


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (28 يناير 2007)

الف شكر لا اله الا الله


----------



## nicetalk (30 يناير 2007)

file nt found


----------



## القمارى (31 يناير 2007)

*جميع أنواع الرولمان بلى*

تتشرف شركة دار الرولمان بلى - القمارى - بخدمة جميع الساده الزملاء المهندسين فى المجالات التاليه:
الرولمان بلى بجميع أشكاله و تصميماته و مقاساته 
الرولمان بلى القلاب(البلح و البلى)
الرولمان بلح المخروطى 
الرولمان بلح الابرى بجميع تصميماته
جلب الزنق و جلب السحب
كراسى الرولمان بلى 
الكراسى ذاتيه الرولمان بلى (المربع و البيضاوى و الشداد و ............)
نهايات الاعمده(الرولمان بلى البيضاوى)
و ذلك من منطلق خبره تقارب أربعون عاما فى هذا المجال هى عمر شركتنا.
و لم نعتمد على الخبره فبالاضافه الى العلم الهندسى المتخصص فدائما نحاول الاطلاع على كل ما هو جديد فى هذا المجال بالاتصال بشركات أنتاج الرولمان بلى على مستوى العالم عن طريق مواقعها الالكترونيه .
و لمزيد من التفاصيل أو لطلب المساعده أو التوريدات نرحب بأتصالكم الشخصى بالعنوان التالى:-​شركة دار الرولمان بلى 
محمد محمد القمارى و شركاه
دمنهور شارع عبد السلام الشاذلى عمارة مديريه الأمن القديمه
أو
دمنهور شارع أحمد محرم أمام مباحث أمن الدوله
أو تليفونياً
0453319699 + 0101972053
أو الكترونياً
DARELBLI (AT)YAHOO.COM
darelbli(AT)myway.com​


----------



## معيد يحى الجابري (31 يناير 2007)

الهندسه الحرارية


----------



## معيد يحى الجابري (31 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم
الاسم /معيد يحى بجاش الجابري
محل اميلاد_اليمن- تعز1983
المؤهل /دبلوم تقني صناعي -المعلا عدن-قسم ميكانيكا انتاج
طالب كلية الهندسة
العمل-مشعل الطاقة الحرارية -محطة الحسوة الحرارية
السكن ادائم المعلا عدن


----------



## معيد يحى الجابري (31 يناير 2007)

*الجابري*

:33: بسم الله الحمن الرحيم
الاسم /معيد يحى بجاش الجابري
محل اميلاد_اليمن- تعز1983
المؤهل /دبلوم تقني صناعي -المعلا عدن-قسم ميكانيكا انتاج
طالب كلية الهندسة
العمل-مشعل الطاقة الحرارية -محطة الحسوة الحرارية
السكن ادائم المعلا عدن


----------



## nicetalk (1 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## صالح الهاشمي (2 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله بك

لكن و ين الملف ؟


----------



## شوان غازي (2 فبراير 2007)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
موضوع


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
موضوع الهيدروليك


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
موضوع الهيدروليك ونيو


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
موضوع الهيدروليك ونيو ماتيك من


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
موضوع الهيدروليك ونيو ماتيك من المواضيع


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
موضوع الهيدروليك ونيو ماتيك من المواضيع المهمة


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
موضوع الهيدروليك ونيو ماتيك من المواضيع المهمة 
الروابط لا


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
موضوع الهيدروليك ونيو ماتيك من المواضيع المهمة 
الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
موضوع الهيدروليك ونيو ماتيك من المواضيع المهمة 
الروابط لا تعمل ارجو


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
موضوع الهيدروليك ونيو ماتيك من المواضيع المهمة 
الروابط لا تعمل ارجو رفعها


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
موضوع الهيدروليك ونيو ماتيك من المواضيع المهمة 
الروابط لا تعمل ارجو رفعها مرة


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
موضوع الهيدروليك ونيو ماتيك من المواضيع المهمة 
الروابط لا تعمل ارجو رفعها مرة اخري


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
موضوع الهيدروليك ونيو ماتيك من المواضيع المهمة 
الروابط لا تعمل ارجو رفعها مرة اخري جزاك


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
موضوع الهيدروليك ونيو ماتيك من المواضيع المهمة 
الروابط لا تعمل ارجو رفعها مرة اخري جزاك الله


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
موضوع الهيدروليك ونيو ماتيك من المواضيع المهمة 
الروابط لا تعمل ارجو رفعها مرة اخري جزاك الله كل


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
موضوع الهيدروليك ونيو ماتيك من المواضيع المهمة 
الروابط لا تعمل ارجو رفعها مرة اخري جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_m_samir (19 أبريل 2008)

الأخ الفاضل برجاء رفع الملفات على موقع mihd
وجزاكم الله خيرا
ملاحظة : الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## mohammadjaber (19 أبريل 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

بارك الله فيك و لكن الربط لا يعمل


----------



## سنوفة (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (20 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على المجهود


----------



## بسام اليمني (20 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (21 أبريل 2008)

الاخ الكريم ارحمنا من موقع رابيد شير والرابطين لا يعملا هنالك مواقع ممتازة لرفع الملفات وسريعة منها www.2shared.com و www.4shared.com 
فارجو منك اعادة رفع الملفين ورفع باقي الملفات لو تكرمت
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سيد سيد علام (4 مايو 2008)

الف الف شكر


----------

